# What do you think of this buck?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

This is the sire of Sacajawea's kids. . . . crappy picture but the only one I have . . . .his dam has a GORGEOUS first freshening udder, and his sire is really nice too.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I like him. It could just be the pic, but it does look like he could have tighter toes, but then again, I can't really tell. He looks good overall to me. 

Do you have pics of his dam's udder?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's cute...The only things I can see is he could probably use tighter shoulders as Olivia said,,,and it looks like he toes out a bit in the rear. I might also give him a slimmer neck, looks a little cresty, but it doesn't look like they completely shaved him so that's probably what gives that appearance. Other than that he looks like a pretty nice looking buck.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea the neck looks kinda ewe-y.. but it could be the picture.. he also has what looks like a short rump.. but i cant tell much


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't. . . .I lost it.  and I also lost the link to his website . . . .but it was awesome. . . . :drool: I am hoping for black and white kids so cross your fingers she's due in one and half month . .. . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

it also looks like you'll get some moonspots with that order


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I think that's the light . . . .isn't it? :scratch:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I was wondering if those were moonspots or ??? :shrug: It kinda looks like the copper deficient spots you get, but those look pretty big, lighter, and blobbier....it's kinda hard to tell, and I don't have much experience w/ copper deficiency so I haven't really seen them to often. :?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What is the bucks name?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

JDR Ranch Mountain Ash . . . . I don't have his pedigree on here at the moment but: 



S: Rosasharn GX Cashew *S (Deceased) 

D: Odeon DWC Honey Dew Blossom


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I found a pic of his dam. Here's the link:

http://www.isdga.com/images/2008%20resu ... ylorDe.jpg

I like her. It looks like she could definitely have tighter, sharper shoulders but the rest looks nice. Look at those long teats!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, here's another pic of her:

Okay, that link I was trying didn't work. So, just look at the Nigerian Dwarf results of this show. She won the Grand.

http://www.isdga.com/Show%20Results/ring2.htm

She also took a Reserve at the same show (2-ring) in Idaho.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

nice udder.. teats are kinda bulbous.. i hate that.. but personal preferences


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Her udder looks way, way over-filled! Poor girl!  I hate it when people do that. . . . understandable if the show went long, I guess, but still way uncomfortable.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

oh, here is his sire . . . . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

almost all of his kids are moonspotted so maybe Ash is too. . . . :shrug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That would be really neat!!  Actually, he kinda looks like he might be. . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay here are some of his kids . . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow, those are some neat markings! I would say those must definately be moonspots! You could get some colorful kids this spring!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I think Ash was his only buckling before he died. . . . so :shrug: he has like 5 doe kids who are moonspotted. *dreaming*


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Neat-o.  Are any of those does Ash's sis??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you know why the sire is deceased?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Kelebek---No . .. .I don't know why . . . 
The second doe is Ash's Half-Sister. . . he does have a full sister, I think it's the top doe there . . . .the one with the greyish moonspots. . . . I think his other sister is also moonspotted, but the picture is kind of bad . . . .


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I like ash, the only things i notice right off the bat is he is a little loose in the shoulders, and he toes out. In the first picture it looks like his dam does the same. but other then that he is nice
beth


----------

